# Redirecting (Click gere you won a prize!) Upon entering FA.



## Kragith Zedrok (May 30, 2015)

So yea, I got redirected to a spam site pretending to be facebook claiming I had one a prize. I got this on my phone so I don't have adware or malware. Not happy to see this, anyone getting these issues? Happened one time, but I'm only reporting this event because it just happened.


----------



## StormyChang (May 30, 2015)

holy. shit.  o.o
i haven't had that problem yet, but that's no bueno.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 31, 2015)

That is strange. Not knowing phones, I couldn't even speculate what happened.


----------



## RTDragon (May 31, 2015)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> So yea, I got redirected to a spam site pretending to be facebook claiming I had one a prize. I got this on my phone so I don't have adware or malware. Not happy to see this, anyone getting these issues? Happened one time, but I'm only reporting this event because it just happened.



This showed up even with adblock on your phone.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (May 31, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> This showed up even with adblock on your phone.


No My phone doesn't have adblock, its a WindowsPhone. Even so, I have had a odd ad pop up below, like a banner. It happened a few times but went away after I dumped my cookies.


----------



## Kalmor (May 31, 2015)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> No My phone doesn't have adblock, its a WindowsPhone. Even so, I have had a odd ad pop up below, like a banner. It happened a few times but went away after I dumped my cookies.


There's no bottom pop up ad on FA. Your phone probably has malware.


----------



## StormyChang (May 31, 2015)

i thought i'd heard a long time ago that phones could get viruses and stuff, i mean internet and computer bits an' all.  but it still sorta confuses me a little ^^;; i am so not computer techy.. but that's what the bf is for. XD


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (May 31, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> There's no bottom pop up ad on FA. Your phone probably has malware.


That bottom pop up only shows up on FA, but it hasn't for a very long time. Its been months since I have seen that. It acted like those little pop ups when you go on DA. Im sure my phone is clean though. I barley use the thing since I don't travel. When I do use it nothing is amiss. I ran a check on it and it was clean, decided to give the software a flash anyway just to be safe. 



StormyChang said:


> i thought i'd heard a long time ago that phones could get viruses and stuff, i mean internet and computer bits an' all.  but it still sorta confuses me a little ^^;; i am so not computer techy.. but that's what the bf is for. XD



Yea, I heard that about Android and Apple phones, but never found that to be true on apple. Never had an android phone, and my Windows Phone is the M8 so dunno. My phone does odd things sometimes, but I think thats lack of use.


----------



## StormyChang (May 31, 2015)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> Yea, I heard that about Android and Apple phones, but never found that to be true on apple. Never had an android phone, and my Windows Phone is the M8 so dunno. My phone does odd things sometimes, but I think thats lack of use.



Yea, i have an iphone, and the only time it did something weird, was a ran an app it couldn't handle and it erased my contacts.. x.x


----------



## TheArchiver (May 31, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Your phone probably has malware.



That is such a rare occurrence it's not even worth being mentioned as a possibility.


----------



## Runefox (May 31, 2015)

AFAIK there is currently no malware attached to Windows Phone. Microsoft has it locked down pretty tight, and the market share is irrelevant, so nobody's targeting it. TL;DR it was probably a rogue ad that got rotated in.


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> There's no bottom pop up ad on FA. Your phone probably has malware.



Really Kalmor? Really?

There are plenty of sites that host such ads that automatically redirect you to other sites on phones. Paheal is one of them. Looks like FA joins their rankings. 


Get someone on tech support to respond to this thread, cause responses like this makes me sigh in disappointment.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2015)

Neer is requesting screenshots of ads like these if you run into them again.


----------



## Oly (May 31, 2015)

So should we send those screens to the notes he ignores, the shouts he ignores, the email he ignores, or...? :U


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Jun 1, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Neer is requesting screenshots of ads like these if you run into them again.


Noted, If I get this at any time I will send this off to him right away. 



Oly said:


> So should we send those screens to the notes he ignores, the shouts he ignores, the email he ignores, or...? :U


Thus far it seems that I have been the only one getting this. Im going to try and replicate it and screen cap it.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 1, 2015)

Do show us too, I for one would like to see this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 1, 2015)

welcome to the world of google ads...
so yes a rogue ad may have gotten thru that can do such a thing (specially since google ads can also have scammer ads and unless you actively report em to google they tend to remain in cycle)


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok here is a unique update, currently there is a google ad that is running on FA for Angie's List. This ad takes control over your youtube account and throws a junk video onto your account. There is one video that continue to pop up every time I browse on FA, I have given this some trial and error, when I am looking at the submissions the ad that appears on the top auto plays an ad for Angie's List, this ad turns into a video that is flooding my personal Youtube account overtaking my history section. 

Video 1: Angie's List Commercial   Buy Anything

I have yet to get the little banner, or the re-directing issue yet. I haven't been using my phone for anything recently.


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 8, 2015)

Just got one of those super redirects that closes my browser and takes me straight to the app store. Tried to get me to download something called Gilt. I didn't even click anything that looked like an ad. I just tried to enlarge an image.


----------



## morpheuskibbe (Nov 16, 2016)

This has happened multiple times to me. once it redirected to a site that said i had a virus and spawned a bunch of pop ups to prevent me from closing the tab.  so ya FA redirected to an attack site.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 16, 2016)

Realistically until such a time as FA removes Google Ad's from the site, this will continue to happen,

if you can, try to blacklist the doubleclick and googlesyndication domain names. (Google them for the full domains you need) 90%(ish) if the ads google serves come via those domains, if the malicious hijacks stop once you blacklist them, then you found the issue. if not, then FA itself is hosting the issue (and previous uploads have had malicious content, so it's not a first for the site).


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 18, 2016)

Locked due to this having been extremely necro'd.


----------

